# Seafood Stuffed Puff Pastry



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

1 package pepperidge Farm frozen patty shells
1/2 cup celery, sliced
1/3 cup green pepper, strips
2 T. butter
2 T. flour
1 1/2 cups milk
1 cup cheddar cheese, grated
1 t. dry mustard
1/4 t. paprika
1 cup shrimp, cooked, shelled and deveined
1 cup fresh crab or lobster
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 t. worchestershire sauce

Prepare patty shells according to package directions.

Meanwhile, in saucepan, saute celery and green pepper in butter until tender.  Add flour and cook, stirring until smooth and bubbling.  Remove from heat and gradually blend in milk.  Cook stirring until thickened and smooth.  Add remaining ingredients.

Heat, stirring occasionally, until cheese is melted and seafood is hot.  Spoon into warm patty shells.


----------

